# Are You Ready for 2021?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Are you planning any changes for 2021?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

No, but I'm sure the government has some plans for us.

Seriously though, at my age, making it to 2022 is probably at the top of my list. After that, enjoying family, friends, staying busy in the shop are all on the docket.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

No not really, well I guess if you tel me too


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I am planning to lose 10 lbs. I've only got 15 lbs to go.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta take it one day at a time… be thankful to wake up on the top side of the dirt and keep a good supply of wood because 2021 will start like the last one left off…... the place to be is in the shop away from everyone…..............no telling how long they can keep this virus and the fear of it alive.

Happy New Year, Cricket….....................Cheers, Jim


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I'll be asleep by 11:00 on New Year's Eve, out of bed at 5:00 on New Year's Day. We'll have pork and sauerkraut tomorrow night, leftovers the next day.

Throughout both days, I suppose I'll have a few Guinness, maybe a cigar. Doubt we will leave the house. Probably get stuck watching some TV series, and a question: what is everyone watching that can hold your attention through the next few days!


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

I lost my mind and agreed to take on a second job this year, leaving little time for fun. My wood shop is neglected. 2nd job will be over at the end of February, so I am looking forward to having free time again, and to learn some good new skills. There are a number of beetle-killed pine trees on my place, and I want to see if I can get some usable blue pine boards from them. I used to let neighbors harvest them for firewood, now I wish I hadn't.

My wife works in an assisted living facility, and the COVID restrictions have been hard on the residents. The restrictions have been effective, and they have the fewest numbers of positive tests and infections of any assisted living facility in the area, and no one has died, though a few residents and staff were very sick, and some are still sick months later. I started writing pretty cards to the residents that needed social contact the most, and that has been successful. Some write back. I try to get them to talk about their lives, tis amazing what stories people have to tell.

Next year we're amping up the letter writing with students from a local college, and teaching residents how to do Zoom sessions. We're also introducing Postcrossing, https://www.postcrossing.com/, a modern high-tech version of finding pen pals. You can define your interests and what countries you want to hear from. The service is free, you buy your own writing materials and postage.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> no telling how long they can keep this virus and the fear of it alive.
> - Jim Jakosh


Kinda disrespectful of the frontline healthcare workers risking their lives day in and day out.


----------



## Rich1955 (Jan 26, 2020)

Being 65 and retired I spend a lot of time in my shop. After I finish the project I'm currently working I think I am going to build another model truck. So many here create beautiful models I thought I'd give it a try, and made one a few months ago and I'm hooked.
Hope everyone has a great new year and stay safe!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I can only hope that '21 will be better. We'll see.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Having 1st birthday party for grandson. He was born on Christmas but we decided he may lose out on gifts. LOL.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Lets see…am now a Great-Grandpa….1st all around…..just traded off my old van for a newer SUV….other than that?

Happy New Year, Cricket! That goes for the rest of the twerps on this site…..


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Usual, drink some nice whiskey and watch the Dick Clark new year special on TV


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I plan to spend more time with the kids and grandkids.

I plan on learning some Fusion360 and my 3D printer.

I am going to work harder at attracting Butterflies especially Monarchs.

Of course, I really want to see things start returning to pre-covid and spend more time out with friends.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

Quit smoking, again.

Eat more fish.

Buy a new recurve bow; and get my groupings tighter.

Be kinder and gentler to those I like, and maybe everyone else too.

Ignore the expanding widow´s peak of grey hair.

Happy New Year, to All.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I will stay home and probably be in bed by 10:00 New Years eve. Pretty pathetic because it's my birthday too. I'll get calls from five siblings and the kids and lay low. In past years I would get up new years day and do the "hair of the dog run". It's a 10K and they serve a glass of champagne at the 5K mark. I have slacked off running a bit and it will be raining anyway. I don't do running in the rain.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

Happy birthday CF!
1st - Pay off my mortgage in Feb.
2nd - Win the lottery. Still debating when, may be June? ))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Happy New Year to all LJs everywhere. Hope you have a better shot at 2021 than we have in WA State.

I am not ready for 2021. Our daughter is on the front lines trying to get covid patients off the respirators in 3 weeks. If they are on longer, they probably will not get off ;-( It will be too much like 2020 with the hospitals full of the holiday surge. Too many will not be immune so the disaster continues well into 2021. *I am ready for a shot at 2022.*

As an outspoken advocate for safety standards, fire code, seismic and building code, and propane code enforcement, I am hopeful the free-dumb and irresponsibility the city of Auburn supports will be curtailed and they will get some common sense. I am sure they are not smarter than the millions of knowledgeable people who developed the codes over the last century.

Accommodating fire code violations maximizing risk during the increasing fire season is not prudent. The area is overdue for a magnitude 9 plus earthquake. It will be in the top 3 ever recorded on modern equipment. OSU core sample studies show there has never been more than 320 years between events. January 26 will be the 321st anniversary. Our Mayor is a former Boeing financial manager. They killed 346 motivated by greed ignoring safety standards. Too bad she did not leave that myopic financial focus policy there.

Anyone planning to come to the Seattle area needs to be forewarned. Google "KOMO Seattle is dying" and "Fight for the Soul of Seattle" about an hour long each or "Seattle Vandalized as arrest made" just a few minutes, but typical ;-( Our neighbor just had the third vehicle stolen in a year. Nextdoor app reports a black SUV with 2 men committing armed robberies of other motorists a couple miles north of us.

IMO, the State Department should put Seattle on their traveler's alert. Too many people moving into the area park a U Haul in a motel parking lot overnight. They may as well give all their items away, save the U Haul rental fees and gas. The chances of it being there in the morning are slim. I haven't seen that in the news lately; too much other chaos and falling to too low on the priority list to report.

If this area is in your plans, you have been warned. If foresight would have been 2020, (obvious pun intended) I would have never stayed and raised my family here.

I am ready for all of this to disappear and proceed with the woodworking I had intended to play with in retirement.


----------



## recycle1943 (Dec 16, 2013)

The only changes anticipated are perhaps getting some of my wares in another boutique. I have some in the Canton Museum of Art Boutique right now and I might try something in a different geographic area. I have an Arboretum in mind and have had communication with them to get into their gift shop, we'll see.
Staying healthy is paramount so exposure will be limited.

Happy New Year to all my LJ friends and the entire LJ community


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I plan to survive to see 2031 come and go. But first I have to get off my lazy fat AZZ and get into better shape. Eat better food and lower the blood sugar and pressure. A 40 pound weight loss wouldn't hurt either.
We moved out of the house into a 32' camper while we dispose of the house. Since I can only work for a short few minutes ant a time and never(?) on a ladder it takes an inordinate amount of time to accomplish anything.
I just got a router planer kit fro GRIZZLY, now I just have to cut some conduit to size and assemble it all. Then I can make the chips fly from all the rough sawmill lumber we have in stock. Most of it is near 24" wide and 2" thick, so our 13" planer is to puny for the task.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

I want to add on a 14ish x 24 dedicated spray booth. Hopefully profits will pay it off by the beginning of 2022 so I can start on a dimesioning addition and higher 1-2 people.

I'm swinging for the fence.

On a personal level, stay healthy, eat better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

For me, I survive by finding and living in my comfort zone- mind, body, and soul. From experience, the good and bad times don't occur in one particular year…

*2020 may have been a bad year, but here's why it's not the worst*

https://www.startribune.com/2020-has-been-a-bad-year-but-here-s-why-it-s-not-the-worst/573211711/


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Part of me thinks it's gotta be better, another part is asking why? The two major things that are pretty certain in 2021 are rolling out and dispersing a vaccine and changing leadership. I don't see alot in the form of major change outside of that. I think there's another stimulus package rolling out but I'm not eligible, that should help boost new car downpayments and assist in material acquisition on top of fully extended credit for many why devaluing the dollar at the same time. This will become my and my children's debt to resolve in the future should we stay within the US. One of personal top priorities in 2021is to research options outside of the country with a greater emphasis on freedom and a balanced government budget.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

well I helped load up my BMW instead of the other way around.
So guess that's a life extender.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

^ You sold it?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Part of me thinks it s gotta be better, another part is asking why? The two major things that are pretty certain in 2021 are rolling out and dispersing a vaccine and changing leadership. I don t see alot in the form of major change outside of that. I think there s another stimulus package rolling out but I m not eligible, that should help boost new car downpayments and assist in material acquisition on top of fully extended credit for many why devaluing the dollar at the same time. This will become my and my children s debt to resolve in the future should we stay within the US. One of personal top priorities in 2021is to research options outside of the country with a greater emphasis on freedom and a balanced government budget.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


What friggin freedom don't you have available? We live in the greatest country in the world. If you think it's better elsewhere, leave. Geesh.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

> Part of me thinks it s gotta be better, another part is asking why? The two major things that are pretty certain in 2021 are rolling out and dispersing a vaccine and changing leadership. I don t see alot in the form of major change outside of that. I think there s another stimulus package rolling out but I m not eligible, that should help boost new car downpayments and assist in material acquisition on top of fully extended credit for many why devaluing the dollar at the same time. This will become my and my children s debt to resolve in the future should we stay within the US. One of personal top priorities in 2021is to research options outside of the country with a greater emphasis on freedom and a balanced government budget.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Here it goes again. All the people who complain about lack of freedom also abhor socialized medicine and since almost all developed nations on the planet have some form of socialized medicine, on principled reasons you must rule those out. So that takes out all of Europe, our neighbors to the north, and south. Most of Asia where you'd actually like to live if you could even get a residency visa.

But hey, don't let me discourage you. I want some form of universal health care. The Australia or Switzerland models seem about right. So leave, please, so there's one less impediment to a sane healthcare system.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> I plan to survive to see 2031 come and go. But first I have to get off my lazy fat AZZ and get into better shape. Eat better food and lower the blood sugar and pressure. A 40 pound weight loss wouldn t hurt either.
> 
> - mudflap4869


Metoo! Your comment reminds me of my uncles at a long-ago holiday party. They enjoyed all the "bad" things, red meat, tobacco, alcohol, lots of salt, etc. They were in their 50s then, and I will always remember the silence fell at the end of the meal. They sat there looking at the dessert remains (something gawdawful rich with cream and sugar), then uncle Jim said "You know what sounds good? Fruit." The other uncles nodded. It was like they shared a hive mind, because they all made some changes. Nothing drastic, just more of this and less of that. It worked.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

> Here it goes again. All the people who complain about lack of freedom also abhor socialized medicine and since almost all developed nations on the planet have some form of socialized medicine, on principled reasons you must rule those out. So that takes out all of Europe, our neighbors to the north, and south. Most of Asia where you d actually like to live if you could even get a residency visa.
> 
> - skatefriday


Yep. Defending the freedom to spread the plague is very strange.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

> Here it goes again. All the people who complain about lack of freedom also abhor socialized medicine and since almost all developed nations on the planet have some form of socialized medicine, on principled reasons you must rule those out. So that takes out all of Europe, our neighbors to the north, and south. Most of Asia where you d actually like to live if you could even get a residency visa.
> 
> - skatefriday
> 
> ...


Freedumb is definitely a 21st century dilemma. Here on the Left Coast it supersedes the Right to Life, Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Freedom is messy. Your freedoms may infringe upon others. Sometimes it swings the wrong way. But this country has largely got it right over the years.

This COVID thing has caused a lot of problems. In my little community Everyone is back to work and there is basically 0% unemployment. You don't really have to wear masks if don't want. Nobody really cares.

The trade off? Our county has the highest rate in the state. Our hospital is maxed out and can only perform life threatening related procedures. So I don't know if the freedom to go back to "normal" was worth it.

I don't know about anyone else but my "eating better" resolution will have to wait a day.

Happy new year's everyone.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

A new year and a new begining. We have survived this far, and we will continue to do so for many years to come.

Hats off to all of the front line workers putting their lives on the line. And thus included the first responders, law enforcement too. The freedom that we have has not been free, to our military of the past to the ones in the present. We are all brothers and sisters in this world, so do the right thing, and get along. It would be a better world overall.

As for this year's celebration, bedtime is normally 10ish, for this old guy. But with the fireworks and gun shots thought the evening it might be hard to sleep.

Happy New Year to all of the LJ's


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I don't want to sound like a new year resolution, and I started a couple months back. but I want to continue to get more physical exercise. So far so good. And spend more time in the shop and less in front of the TV. Already been doing good there too for a few months now. 
Construction trade here has been seen as essential, So aside form all the safety precautions in place Covid has not really effected me or my wife. 
So only real change for me and my wife is hopefully the vaccine works and we all start getting back to normal.

Happy New Year!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

And…Happy New Year from Ohio….pass it on…










"And, may the road rise up to meet ye.."


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Cricket,

I plan to make more stuff, get back to exorcise, read more.

How about yourself? What will the future of LumberJocks look like?

Happy New Year to all


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yep after 18 years of riding pleasure it was time to say goodbye
replaced by the electric Sur Ron















not quite the same but.


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

My plan is to hit the range and sight in a few of my rifles at 200 yards…..


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Me too. I'm hunkering down for hard times ahead.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm sighted for 200. Centerfire Schuetzen matches are held at 200 since there are no traditional 40 rod ranges. They are traditionally offhand matches, but modern modifications have more bench than offhand ;-(( I prefer offhand. In my mind there is no excuse for missing the 1.5 inch diameter 25 ring from the bench. Missing it offhand is easily justified ;-))

Hopefully, we will resume this year or certainly before I'm too old to hold that 16# rifle ;-(


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

2021 is gonna be amazing.

I like to think positive.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> 2021 is gonna be amazing.
> 
> I like to think positive.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Nope, still stinks )))


----------



## pmwpaul (Feb 1, 2021)

1 month in things do seem to be improving especially with the vaccine roll out


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Cricket,
> 
> I plan to make more stuff, get back to exorcise, read more.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to make more stuff too, since I bought a sawmill, exercise isn't something I need to seek anymore. Seems I'm working on machines/tools to make woodworking projects more than I'm actually making woodworking projects. I keep wanting to read more and I am online but feel as there would be fewer distractions with a good ole fashioned paper book, maybe that can be the goal for 2023?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Cricket, So far, so good. This web site has stood the passage of time. It maintains a solid presence in the woodworking world, and I thank you and all the readers for making this magazine #1 among all the other magazines.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

MrRon said:


> Cricket, So far, so good. This web site has stood the passage of time. It maintains a solid presence in the woodworking world, and I thank you and all the readers for making this magazine #1 among all the other magazines.


Well said!


----------

